

StartChart - Growth metrics for 1,724 Australian startups - collypops
http://startchart.com/

======
autoreverse
Pavlova, Phar Lap, Crowded House and now Xero?
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xero_%28software%29>

(You can keep Russell Crowe though...)

~~~
joonix
Xero is from New Zealand.

~~~
chrislloyd
Exactly.

------
toast76
Not sure you can reliably measure the size of a business based on its social
media engagement, nor Stumble Upon "views" for that matter. Some of the
fastest growing companies (based on things like, you know, revenue, profit
etc) are enterprise businesses which inherently have less social interaction
than a recipe or deal sharing site.

Also, no offence intended to Guy (the creator), but is it a coincidence that
his Lifx startup is #1, and that that is heavily due to the StumpleUpon views
which have jumped massively in the last week? Looks a little too convenient to
me ;)

~~~
bufferout
"better then hype alone" was my philosophy. Yes I'm involved in the current #1
(and others on that page). I disclosed this on twitter, published the
algorithm and made the metrics visible.

------
hn-miw-i
Is bugmenot and retailmenot Australian? I can find references to an American
company whaleshark. The rest I find of dubious value as I am not in their
target market. I find the Australian startup scene as mostly a poor copy of US
projects from 6m-2y ago. New ideas don't stay down under for long.

~~~
astrec
Yes. They sold to whaleshark.

------
julianz
I'd like to see a startup specializing in web fonts that aren't completely
unreadable on Windows. Seriously, most of the letters on that page are
literally in multiple pieces.

------
raja
What are the metrics based off of? What is fast growth vs big growth? I
couldn't find it on the site and I even downloaded the CSV data but it only
had the aggregated numbers.

~~~
bufferout
I'm the creator...

Fast growth: Given the last 14 days, score = log(day_14_sum_of_metrics /
day_1_sum_of_metrics) - 2 * sqrt(1 / day_1_sum_of_metrics + 1 /
day_14_sum_of_metrics)

Big growth: Given the last 30 days, score = day_30_sum_of_metrics -
day_1_sum_of_metrics

------
aymeric
Another Australian startup to follow would be <http://OneSaas.com>, I think
they will grow fast in 2013.

------
collypops
If you're curious about the algorithms used, hover over the column headers.
Click any of the rows to see the data sources and individual stats.

~~~
aymeric
I think your algorithm puts too much weight on StumbleUpon "recommendations"
which are really StumbleUpon "views".

I was happy but surprised to find my startup <http://taskarmy.com> in the
list, and having a closer look at the metrics taken in account, it seems that
it is because of the StumbleUpon stats.

~~~
bufferout
Fair point- I've tried not to make any arbitrary decisions on how the data is
used but I'll take a look at what the results look like sans stumbleupon.

~~~
bufferout
Top 20 when I remove the StumbleUpon metric:

    
    
        [lifx.co] => 97.942429714246
        [kickfolio.com] => 89.598662998513
        [shebusiness.com] => 84.413930181291
        [netcomber.com] => 83.758506325309
        [readershop.com.au] => 71.445369888231
        [nameterrific.com] => 71.375673413085
        [bugcrowd.com] => 71.328010040444
        [shop2.com] => 71.228983543186
        [serviceseeking.com.au] => 68.308687033257
        [righttoknow.org.au] => 67.654116949018
        [theiconic.com.au] => 67.28062258823
        [kogan.com] => 67.173702738231
        [retailmenot.com] => 65.963267045507
        [startlocal.com.au] => 65.922497275844
        [social-medicine.org] => 65.833298346458
        [kaggle.com] => 65.616138632997
        [manageflitter.com] => 65.551656760889
        [freelancer.com] => 65.455719109403
        [harris.com] => 65.150296026706
        [freelanceswitch.com] => 64.742373047548
    

Doesn't feel like a substantial shift (good).

------
lukeholder
this is kinda unrelated, but a highly ranked startup is shebusiness? If i made
a manbusiness startup business club i would be shot.

~~~
djt
There are plenty of startup business clubs for men.

Pretty much every club such as Rotary, Freemasons etc only admitted men until
relatively recently.

